# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Το μουτράκι μου ξεθάρρεψε!!!!

## moutro

Παιδιά έχουμε πολύ όμορφες εξελίξεις με το Μούτρο μου :Happy0065:  (για όσους δεν ξέρουν, cockatiel 3 μηνών,που απέκτησα πριν 1 μήνα περίπου).

Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα τρώει τα πάντα από το χέρι μου χωρίς να διστάζει.Όταν κάνει τις βόλτες του, αν κ δεν κάθεται να τον χαϊδέψω ακόμα,έρχεται κ ανεβαίνει σε χέρια πόδια κεφάλια ώμους παντού δείχνει να μην φοβάται καθόλου :Jumping0046: .

Αντί να πετάει κ να διαλέγει ένα ψηλό σημείο για διάλειμμα πλέον κατεβαίνει κ αράζει μαζί μας στον καναπέ. Αυτή τη συμπεριφορά την έχει απέναντι σε όσους είναι στο σπίτι ή σε συχνούς επισκέπτες (πχ στο αγόρι μου ή σήμερα είχε μονομαχία με τις βελόνες την ώρα που έπλεκε η μαμά μου...) :Party0038:  πολύ γέλιο!!!!

Τα μόνα "αρνητικά" είναι ότι δεν θέλει χάδια κ όταν δεν είναι κ πολύ ορεξάτος θα κάνει κίνηση δαγκώματος :: ...Αλλά τον δικαιολογώ κ θεωρώ ότι ακόμα είναι νωρίς...Είπαμε είναι πουλί - θαύμα, αλλά έχει χαρακτήρα,θέλει τον χρόνο του... ::

----------


## DooMDiveR

Μπράβο Μάρθα πολύ ενθαρρυντικά όλα αυτά ακούγονται! απλά μην τον αφήνεις ξέφραγο αμπέλι να μπαινοβγαίνει από το κλουβί γιατί θα αρχίσει να σε γράφει... ετσι την πάτησα και εγώ και την πάω ξανά για στρώσιμο γιατί μου σήκωσε μπαϊράκι! όταν τον βλέπεις ορεξάτο να πηγαίνεις να τον βγάζεις εσύ από μέσα και να το αφήνεις ανοιχτό να μπαίνει πάλι!

----------


## moutro

δεν του έχω όλη μέρα ανοιχτή τη πόρτα του κλουβιού γτ λόγω δουλειάς λείπω από το σπίτι. 
τον βγάζω κυρίως πρωινές ώρες αλλά δεν ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου για να βγει,μπορεί κ μόνος του ο κύριος...
ναι το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να προσέχω με τέτοια φατσούλα που έχει μην μου πάρει (κι άλλο) τον αέρα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλό θα ήταν να προτείνεις το χέρι σου και να ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλό σου για να βγει από το κλουβί και όχι μόνος του.έτσι θα μάθει να πειθαρχεί.

----------


## moutro

θα το δοκιμασω!!!!για να δουμε...

----------


## DooMDiveR

Κωσταντνινε μια ερώτηση πάνω σ'αυτό! Έτσι κάνω και εγω... Αλλα το θέμα είναι περιμένω με το χέρι στην πόρτα να έρθει στο δάχτυλο; Γιατι εγω την "κυνηγαω" και και όταν δεν μπορεί να παει πουθενά αλλού ανεβαίνει και την βγάζω... Να συνεχίσω έτσι η να περιμένω και αν έρθει ήρθε αλλιώς να μην την βγάζω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moutro

από το στόμα μου την πήρες την ερώτηση...κ έχω κ άλλη μια.Όταν βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα και με δαγκώνει (βασικά δεν πονάει καθόλου απλά τον βλέπω ότι νευριάζει),έχω διαβάσει ότι δεν πρέπει να αντιδρώ για να μην πάρει την κυριαρχία...Υπάρχει κ άλλος τρόπος να του το σταματήσω ή κάτι άλλο να κάνω????

----------


## moutro

Αχ παιδιά αυτό το μούτρο θα με τρελάνει...
Ακολούθησα τη συμβουλή του Κωνσταντίνου κ χρησιμοποιώντας κεχρί για να τον δελεάσω τώρα για να κάνει τη βόλτα του πρέπει να ανέβει στο χέρι μου.Τελικά αυτό απέδωσε πολύ καλά γενικότερα γτ τώρα πια όταν είναι έξω δεν ξεκολλάει από πάνω μου!!!!Ακόμα κ όταν είναι σε ψηλό σημείο αν δει ότι σηκώνομαι να αλλάξω δωμάτιο προσγειώνεται στο κεφάλι μου και το πόσο το χαίρομαι δεν περιγράφεται!!!!! 'Εχει αρχίσει κ ένα όμορφο σφύριγμα όποτε μπαίνω στο δωμάτιο,άλλο πράγμα!!!!
Αλλά το μουτράκι είναι δυναμική προσωπικότητα,ακόμα κάνει κίνηση να δαγκώσει όταν κάτι δεν του αρέσει,απλά δεν πονάει καθόλου κ νομίζω ότι δεν έχει αυτό σκοπό απλά δείχνει τις διαθέσεις του..
Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω κ φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## moutro

Επειδή έχετε καιρό να τον καμαρώσετε κ φαντάζομαι πόσο σας έλειψε...Κ επειδή το Μούτρο θέλει να ικανοποιήσει το κοινό του που τον ζητά απεγνωσμένα...Εδώ σε οικογενειακές στιγμές από το προσωπικό του αρχείο,παρακολουθεί το αγαπημένο του βιντεάκι στο ίντερνετ,το οποίο έχει μάθει κ σφυρίζει,κ φυσικά,ξέρει πότε τελειώνει και φεύγει την κατάλληλη στιγμή...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA46a...ure=youtu.b%E5

----------


## jk21

..... μαθημα με χρηση εποπτικων μεσων διδασκαλιας και μαλιστα τελευταιας τεχνολογιας !!! μαλιστα!.....

το επομενο βημα ειναι να παιρνει το mouse και αλλα να του βαζεις και αλλα να κοιτα εκεινο ... η καταληξη της χρησης αντιστοιχων εποπτικων μεσων σε ...ανθρωπινα σχολεια   :Anim 55:  

να το χαιρεσαι !!!  και εις ανωτερα !

----------


## mariakappa

να σου ζησει :winky:

----------


## panos70

Να το χαιρεσαι και να ειναι παντα γερο

----------


## ninos

βρε αυτός σε λίγο καιρό θα γράφει και στο φόρουμ  :Happy:  
Μπράβο είναι πανέμορφος

----------


## Snowbird

Μπράβο σας Μάρθα!  :Anim 19:  Άραγε μπορεί κανείς να κάνει τέτοια κόλπα κ με καναρίνι??

----------


## moutro

> Μπράβο σας Μάρθα!  Άραγε μπορεί κανείς να κάνει τέτοια κόλπα κ με καναρίνι??


 Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί το καναρίνι να χαζεύει στο youtube,δεν το χω δοκιμάσει ποτέ,αλλά ότι με ΠΟΛΥ κόπο μπορεί να εξημερωθεί το καναρίνι κάπως...Εγώ με ένα πουλάκι κάτι είχα καταφέρει κ εδώ στο φόρουμ εχω δει να κάνουν τρομερά πράγματα και με καναρινάκια

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι οντως πολυ μουτρο... Να το χαιρεσαι Μαρθα... ειναι φοβερος!
και να μας βαζεις να τον καμαρωνουμε και εμεις!!!!!!!!





> Άραγε μπορεί κανείς να κάνει τέτοια κόλπα κ με καναρίνι??


* Εξημέρωση καναρινιού.     για πες μας και εσυ.....*

----------


## Snowbird

θα σας πω όταν και αν το δοκιμάσω γιατί προς το παρόν είναι λιγάκι ζωηρά... η snowbird ήταν πάρα πολύ ήμερη, αλλά...... :Frown:

----------


## moutro

Κυρίες και κύριοι έχετε την τιμή να παρακολουθήσε τε σε πρώτη μεταδοση τον έκδηλο ενθουσιασμό του Μούτρου για το τάπερ με το κεχρί...Η ανυπομονησία του μεγάλη και η πονηριά του περισσότερη!!!Καλή απόλαυση!!!!  :Happy0045: 
ΥΓ δεν είμαι τόσο τρομαχτική όσο ακούγεται απο τη φωνή μου... (κρυωματάκι) :Sick0026:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πολυ ζωηρο το μικρο σου  κ περιεργο!! Να τον χαιρεσαι γλυκας ειναι!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

περαστικα σου! τρελο μωρο το Μουτρακι!!

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ μουτρο το Μουτρο μιλαμε.... χα χα χα χα χα  ειναι φοβερος και πανεμορφος!!!!!! να τον χαιρεσαι!!!! πολυ μ'αρεσουν τα πολυ σκουρα κοκατιλ....  (αποθημενο)

----------


## moutro

> Πολυ μουτρο το Μουτρο μιλαμε.... χα χα χα χα χα  ειναι φοβερος και πανεμορφος!!!!!! να τον χαιρεσαι!!!! πολυ μ'αρεσουν τα πολυ σκουρα κοκατιλ....  (αποθημενο)


Δεν είναι έρωτας το μωρό μου????Δλδ κ σύ για άντρα τον βλέπεις έτσι?Πρέπει να πετύχω το σφύριγμα,αλλά όταν βλέπει κάμερα τον πιάνουν οι ντροπές και κάνει το μουγκό

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι σχεδον 6 μηνων... δεν σφυριζει καθολου??? απο εμφανιση και μονο δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ειναι.. μονο οτι ειναι πανεμορφος!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μάρθα πολύ καλό το μουτράκι σου!!!! ζωηρό ζωηρό και περίεργο.....να το χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## moutro

> Ειναι σχεδον 6 μηνων... δεν σφυριζει καθολου??? απο εμφανιση και μονο δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ειναι.. μονο οτι ειναι πανεμορφος!


Αν σφυρίζει???Τι λέτε κύριε Δημήτρη μας???
Αυτόν που τον βλέπετε και σφύριγμα για καμάκι κάνει ήδη,και λίγο απο τρίγωνα κάλαντα έχουμε,και μια πολύ καλή αντιγραφή του βίντεο που παρακολουθεί με λατρεία στο πρώτο βιντεάκι.χώρια οι δικές του συνθέσεις (στίχοι-μουσική : Μούτρος)

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ πιθανόν τότε να είναι αρσενικό.

----------


## mitsman

Τοτε εγω λεω οτι ειναι και αλητηριος... ακομη δεν βγηκε απο το αυγο του θελει και γκομενακια!!!

----------


## moutro

Όχι κ αλητήριος!!! Μπορεί να κάνει καμάκι δεξιά και αριστερά,αλλά είναι πιστός άντρας. Τα φιλιά του τα δίνει μόνο σε μένα...Κ για του λόγου το αληθές : 


(Μου κάνει πάρα πολλά κόλπα τις τελευταίες μέρες,όλο με μια κάμερα στο χέρι είμαι)

----------


## mitsman

Χα χα χα χα χα αχ... πολυ καλη δουλεια Μαρθα!!!! απιστευτος ομος και ο μικρος!!!!

----------


## moutro

Πιστεύω ότι για 3 μήνες που είμαστε μαζί έχουμε πολλές νίκες!!!πραγματικά είναι πανέξυπνος πολλές φορές αυτός μου δείχνει πως να κινηθώ μαζί του,μέχρι που μπορώ να πάω κ που να σταματήσω κ γω τον ακούω τι να κάνω...Λίγο με τα χαδάκια έχω ενα παράπονο,αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...ίσως μια μέρα μου γίνει "γατούλης"...

----------


## demis

πω πω τυχερος ο μικρος!!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaveiros

Πραγματικο μουτρο ομως ε :Happy:  Πρεπει να σ εχει τρελανει :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## mariakappa

πραγματικο μουτρο .....το μουτρο. :: φαντασου τι θα κανει μεγαλωνοντας.

----------


## moutro

Με το νέο έτος...έχουμε και νέα κόλπα!!!! Κ επειδή δεν είμαστε ξενέρωτοι, το γλεντήσαμε τώρα τις γιορτές με το δικό μας τρόπο!!!!

Το Μούτρο αρχικά κάνει κέφι ακούγοντας το μοναδικό Γιάννη Χαρούλη,τραγουδώντας και χορέυοντας απαλά στο ρυθμό





Και το πάρτυ συνεχίζεται...Ο καταπληκτικός Λεωνίδας Μπαλάφας έχει τρομερή επίδραση πάνω μας...Μας απογειώνει!!!!Γι'αυτό και το Μούτρο κάνει τη καινούρια του φιγούρα "Ο αετός"




Και σας ρωτώ : Από τους 3 τους (Χαρούλη, Μπαλαφα και Μούτρο), ποιός έχει καλύτερη φωνή αλλά και σκηνική παρουσία??

----------


## mitsman

Την βοηθεια του κοινου παρακαλωωωωω!!! χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## moutro

Τώρα θα μου πείτε : "Τι κάθεσαι και ψάχνεις βρε κοπελιά???Τόσα κάνει το πουλάκι κ άλλα θες???" Κ δίκιο θα έχετε το λέω από τώρα...αλλά να μωρέ...είναι που...εγω λαχταράω να τον χαιδέψω λίγο και ο μούργος δεν θέλει με τίποτα,αν και φαίνεται αρκετά δεμένος μαζί μου (το καινούριο μας παιχνίδι είναι να του λέω "Μούτρο μου φεύγω και αυτός όπου κ να είναι έρχεται κατευθείαν πάνω μου,μέχρι και μπάνιο που κάνω,έρχεται μαζί μου και μου τραγουδάει). Αυτό που έχω δοκιμάσει είναι να τρώει από το χέρι μου κεχρί και γω να προσπαθώ να τον χαιδέψω λίγο στο κεφαλάκι, (γιατί εκεί ζητάει φιλάκια συνέχεια) ή στη πλατούλα,αλλά μου βάζει τις φωνές  :sad:  ...Ξέρετε κανένα κολπάκι???Μπας και...

----------


## paris team cae

Στο κεφαλι θα σε αφησει να το χαιδεψεις στην πλατη και στην κοιλια δεν νομιζω.....οσα κοκατιλ και να μεγαλωσα κανενα δεν με αφηνε να τα χαιδεψω εκει. Ξεκινα με το ενα δαχτυλο σου οχι ολη την παλαμη και πλησιαζε το ανω μερος του κεφαλιου και με απαλες κινησεις χαιδευε το. Μην πηγαινεις πολυ χαμηλα προς την πλατη, επεμενε στο τσουλουφι για αρχη. Οταν το μαθει το πουλι και δεν βλεπει το δαχτυλο σου σαν εχθρο που θελει να το πειραξει τοτε θα δεις οτι μολις τεντωνεις το δαχτυλο σου μπροστα του θα σκιβει το κεφαλι του απο μονο του για να το χαιδεψεις....Τους αρεσει πολυ να τα χαιδευεις με αντιθετη φορα απο αυτη του πουπουλου και να τους τα σηκωνεις, να τους τα μπερδευεις κτλπ. Αν δεν σε αφηνει καθολου να το πλησιασεις παρε ενα κλαδι κεχρι στο χερι σου κρατα το μεσα στην μια παλαμη σου κλειστο κανοντας το να φαινετε ενα μικρο κομματι του, πλησιαζε το στο πουλι και ταυτοχρονα με το ιδιο χερι χαιδευε το με τον δεικτη της παλαμης στο κεφαλι αργα....στην αρχη μπορει να τραβιεται αλλα ειναι τοση η αγαπη τους για το κεχρι που θα τα ξεχασουν ολα μετα απο λιγες μερες ασκησης!!! Καλη προσπαθεια με ενα καλο αποτελεσμα!!!!

----------


## moutro

με αυτό το τρόπο που περιγράφει ακριβώς μάθαμε τα φιλάκια. Και τώρα πραγματικά έρχεται και μου σκύβει το κεφάλι να τον φιλήσω.και κάθεται αν τον αγγίζω με τα χείλη ή τη μύτη μου σαν χάδι...Το ίδιο το δοκιμάζω και για το δάχτυλο αλλά τζίφος προς το παρόν...Αν δεν θέλει σεβαστό,δεν θα τον στρεσάρω κιόλας για να ικανοποιηθώ εγώ ότι το πέτυχα,έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει κανένα μαγικό μυστικό κόλπο...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μάρθα, μήπως έχει συνδυάσει το χέρι σου με κάτι που δεν του αρέσει και γι' αυτό να μην δέχεται να τον ακουμπίσεις με το χέρι?

----------


## moutro

δεν νομίζω βρε Φανή μου...Αρχικά ποτέ δεν του έχω κάνει κάτι αρνητικό με το χέρι,ποτέ όμως!!!!Κ δεν μου δείχνει να έχει θέμα σε άλλα πράγματα,τρώει από το χέρι μου, ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλό μου (του αρέσει να τον κάνω πάνω κάτω κ ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλο και μου χορεύει για να τον κουνάω χιχιχι), όταν δεν του δίνω σημασία μου τσιμπάει το χέρι, μέχρι και μανικιούρ μου κάνει αν δει πετσάκι στα δάχτυλά μου...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Άρα δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα από το να συνεχίσεις..... και που θα πάει, θα το καταφέρεις το μουτράκι σου!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## demis

Kι εγω με το δικο μου το κοκατιλ ετσι ξεκινησα, το χαιδευα στο κεφαλι με τη μυτη μου και εκει που αρεζωταν δηλα δηλα εβαλα το χερι μου κ αρχισα να τον χαιδευω. επισεις εκανα κ το αλλο, του επιανα το ραμφος κ το χαιδευα κ οταν το κανω αυτο αρχιζει κ χαλαρωνει τελειως το κεφαλι κ παραδινεται να τον χαιδεψω χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δοκιμασε σε σκοτεινο δωματιο Μαρθα! οχι σκοταδι, απλα να ειναι σκοτεινα!!!!
Θα με θυμηθεις!!!!

 :winky:

----------


## moutro

> Δοκιμασε σε σκοτεινο δωματιο Μαρθα! οχι σκοταδι, απλα να ειναι σκοτεινα!!!!
> Θα με θυμηθεις!!!!


λες εε?αυτό δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει....μόνο θα σε θυμηθώ???Αγαλμα στη Πορτάρα θα ρθω να σου στήσω...!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Βγαλε το στο δωματιο που το βγαζεις και εχε το φως απο ενα πορτατιφ ή απο την τηλεοραση!
ταισε το παιξτε να κουραστει λιγακι, και μετα προσπαθησε!!!! Με τα δαχτυλα σου τσιμπα του την μυτουλα απαλα σαν παιχνιδι και δειξε του οτι εσυ εισαι το αφεντικο... 
και σιγα σιγα προσπαθησε με το χερι σου πιο χαμηλα απο το σωμα του πουλιου να τον χαιδευεις με το ενα δαχτυλο!!!! οταν παμε ολο το χερι απο πανω το παιρνουν οτι ειναι απειλη!!!!

----------


## moutro

αποτυχία Δημήτρη μου...ήταν πάνω μου λόγω του χαμηλού φωτισμού,αλλά προφανώς φοβόταν...Έκατσε να τον αγγίξω 1-2 φορές αλλά μετά πετούσε και δεν έβλεπε καλα και κουτουλούσε...2 φορές το δοκιμασα και τις 2 το ίδιο συμβαίνει...Δεν το ξανακάνω,φοβάμαι μην τραυματιστεί...

----------


## mitsman

Κριμα!!! εγω εχω δει μεγαλες διαφορες ετσι!!!!!!! το φως τα κανει υπερδραστηρια!

----------


## moutro

ήταν πιο ήρεμος όντως αλλά φοβήθηκε νομίζω...τελοςπάντων δεν θα τον πιέσω πολύ,το βρίσκω πολύ εγωιστικό να τον πιέζω αν δεν θέλει...Δεν είναι όλα τα κοκατιλάκια το ίδιο,έτσι δεν είναι?? Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι,αν δεν κάνουμε πρόοδο 2 μας,όταν του πάρω κοριτσάκι, να είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι και να θέλει χαδάκια,μήπως και έρθει απο ζηλια...Ευχαριστώ πάντως!!!

----------


## mitsman

Η Ζηλεια ειναι μεγαλη δυναμη στα κοκατιλ... αλλα να ξερεις οτι παντα θα υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να κανουν κομμα και να στην κανουν και τα δυο τους!

----------


## panos70

> moutro 
>                λες εε?αυτό δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει....μόνο θα σε θυμηθώ???Αγαλμα στη Πορτάρα θα ρθω να σου στήσω...!!!!


  Τον κουρο να τον κανεις    χα χα χα χα

----------


## moutro

> Η Ζηλεια ειναι μεγαλη δυναμη στα κοκατιλ... αλλα να ξερεις οτι παντα θα υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να κανουν κομμα και να στην κανουν και τα δυο τους!


Ναι το σκέφτηκα και αυτό, αλλά θα βγάλω πρόγραμμα!!!Στη φάση της καραντίνας,θα ασχοληθώ αρκετά με την καινούρια για να δεθούμε,οπότε μέχρι να ενωθούν θα έχω καλή σχεση και με τα 2 τους...Ο δικός μου δείχνει έντονα σημαδια ότι με διεκδηκεί οποτε οταν βρεθουν στο ιδιο χωρο θα κανει αυτός τα δικά του θα κάνει η άλλη τα δικα της και...ξέρω γω...ετσι λέω...ή ετσι ονειρευομαι....  :Happy:

----------


## tarirs

> Ναι το σκέφτηκα και αυτό, αλλά θα βγάλω πρόγραμμα!!!Στη φάση της καραντίνας,θα ασχοληθώ αρκετά με την καινούρια για να δεθούμε,οπότε μέχρι να ενωθούν θα έχω καλή σχεση και με τα 2 τους...Ο δικός μου δείχνει έντονα σημαδια ότι με διεκδηκεί οποτε οταν βρεθουν στο ιδιο χωρο θα κανει αυτός τα δικά του θα κάνει η άλλη τα δικα της και...ξέρω γω...ετσι λέω...ή ετσι ονειρευομαι....


με ολο το σεβασμο μαλλον ''ονειρευεσε'',εγω δεν ειχα παρει στο ζεμπρακι μου θυληκια,διοτι θα εχανα αυτο που εφτιαξα εδω και 4 χρονια που ασχολιομουν μαζι του,και ειχαμε φτασει σε σημειο να τρωει απο το πιατο μου...αν του παρεις θυληκια θα σε ξεχασει.....χαχαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο!!!!

Παραδειγμα ειναι ο Φαμπιο και η Φροσω της Βικυς (μπορει να το διαβεβαιωσει και η ιδια) που ακομη και οταν ειχαν φωλια και μικρα τα πουλια εκαναν σαν τρελα να βγουν να παιξουν και να τα χαιδεψει!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Δημήτρης! Βέβαια εγώ όταν πήρα το Φάμπιο είχε μία τέλεια σχέση με τη Φρόσω(τέλεια γι'αυτό που ήθελα εγώ από το πουλάκι). Δηλαδή ζητούσε την επαφή με μένα κ την οικογένειά μου(ακόμα κ με ξένους που ερχόντουσαν στο σπίτι μας), τη χάιδευα άνετα, περνούσαμε αρκετή ώρα παίζοντας μαζί κτλ.
Ο Φάμπιο μέσα σε 2 μέρες από τη στιγμή που ήρθε σπίτι μας, παρόλο που στο προηγούμενο σπίτι του δεν άφηνε κανέναν να τον χαιδέψει, βλέποντας τη σχέση που είχα με τη Φρόσω κ λόγω ζήλειας με πλησίασε από μόνος του ζητώντας χάδια..
Τα πουλάκια μετά από κάποιο διάστημα ζούσαν στο ίδιο κλουβί, αλλά ποτέ δεν έγιναν αυτό που περιμένεις να δεις από ένα ζευγάρι.. δηλαδή να καθαρίζει το ένα το άλλο κ τέτοια. Υπήρχαν στιγμές που τσακώνονταν για φαγητό ή για το ποιος θα με διεκδικήσει πρώτος.
Στο θέμα μου με την αναπαραγωγή μπορείς να δεις ξεκάθαρα πόσο άνετα μου επέτρεπαν να τους "ενοχλώ" όσο είχαν αυγά ή νεοσσούς κ πως ούτε για μια στιγμή δε σταμάτησαν να ζητάνε την επαφή με εμάς!

----------


## tarirs

Iσως ειναι στο ειδος (ρατσα) του πουλιου,τα ζεμπρακια,που το εχω συναντησει δεν ειναι ετσι....

----------


## moutro

Δεν ξέρω πως θα γίνει...γι'αυτό και είπα ότι έτσι το φαντάζομαι και το ελπίζω...Εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχω μια πολύ καλή σχέση με το μουτράκι μου,έτσι μου δείχνει τουλάχιστον,είναι και πολύ καλά κοινωνικοποιημένος, απλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλει τα χάδια...ακόμα τουλάχιστον...Αλλά και να μην γίνει έτσι όπως θα το ήθελα και να δεθούν τελικά περισσότερο μεταξύ τους, εμένα το ζητούμενο μου είναι να έχει παρεούλα (αφού τη ζητάει κ από αρκετά νωρίς) και να είναι χαρούμενα τα πουλάκια. Οπότε και πάλι ευχαριστημένη θα μαι!!!!

----------


## moutro

ΓΙουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Παιδιά δεν θα το πιστέψετε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Σήμερα χάιδεψα το μουτράκι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Του έδινα ενα μικρό κομμάτι κουλουράκι γα να τσιμπάει τα σουσαμάκια και όπως ήταν στο χέρι μου του άγγιξα λίγο το κεφάλι, κύριος αυτός... μετά του έκανα στη πλατούλα, κύριος αυτός, του έκανα  λίγο στα μαγουλάκια, το κουλούρι του αυτός... Μου έδειξε ότι δεν ενοχλήθηκε καθόλου!!!!! Δεν πρόλαβα να τραβήξω βίντεο ή φώτο, αλλά χάρηκα πάρα πολύ γιατί αυτό που ένιωσα είναι ότι μου έχει πολύ εμπιστοσύνη ότι δεν θέλω να ενοχλήσω το φαγάκι του ή εκείνον και δεν αντέδρασε καθόλου.... Ενιωσα πραγματικά απίστευτα!!!!!

----------


## Εφη

δεν μπορείς Μάρθα να το περιγράψεις αυτό το συναίσθημα...μπράβο

----------


## mitsman

οπως λεει και ενας φιλος μου η υπομονη ειναι αρετη!!!!!! πολυ χαιρομαι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Μαρθα... το παλευεις τοσο καιρο.... σας αξιζε!

----------


## moutro

Και σήμερα είχαμε την πρώτη επαφή με το νερό... Ακολουθούν τα πειστήρια από το πρώτο σύντομο μικρό μπανάκι μας...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhGMn...ature=youtu.be

----------


## mitsman

με τον καιρο και τις ζεστες κυριως! θα κανει μακροβουτια....

----------


## ilona kolodziejska

einai telios  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Μιά χαρά για πρώτο μπανάκι! Πρωταθλητής!

----------


## moutro

Καιρό έχετε να μας δείτε!!!! Δεν θα σας αφήσουμε ομως έτσι...Είχαμε μια μικρή περιπέτεια, αλλά τώρα επιστρέψαμε πιο δυναμικοί απο πριν!!! Με λίγες φώτο ναζιαρικες και ενα βιντεάκι για το πως χαιρομαστε οταν βλέπουμε τα αγαπημένα βιντεάκια στο youtube (ναι, έχει προτιμήσεις!!!) και τραγουδάμε και λιγο μονοι μας στο τελος!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μάρθα είναι γλυκύτατο το μουτράκι σου!!!!!! φτου φτου φτου κακό μάτι να μην το πιάνει!!!!!

----------


## moutro

Ωχ βρε Φανή μου τι είπες τώρα??? Ματάκι δεν του χω βάλει!!! καλα που το πες νομιζω χρειαζεται!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να τον χαιρεσαι Μαρθα.... σιγα σιγα γινεται αντρακι σωστο.... σε λιγο καιρο θα τον βαζεις στο youtube και θα ειναι παραδειγμα προς αποφυγειν    :Evilgrin0007: .... εεεεε μιμηση ηθελα να πω για αλλα κοκατιλακια!!!!

----------


## moutro

Παιδια η χαρά που πήρα σήμερα δεν συγκρίνεται!!! Ετοιμαστείτε για μεγάλο ποστ, ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη θελω να τα πω...

Εγώ να σας πω οτι γενικά δουλεύω απο το μεσημέρι και μετά, οποτε πάντα ξυπνάω νωρίς για να σχοληθώ με το Μουτράκο μου. Σήμερα λοιπον που ειχα να πάω να ψαξω για κλουβι, σηκωθηκα πολυ νωρις για να βγει τη βολτα του και να τα προλαβω ολα. Ετυχε λοιπον μια απο τις ελαχιστες φορες που σχολασα νωρις το απογευμα, οποτε γυρισα σπιτι και τον εβγαλα αλλη μια βολτιτσα στο δωματιο μου, εβαλα μουσικη που μας αρεσει, διαβαζα ενα βιβλιο εγώ, βολταρε και επαιζε αυτος... Ελα που με πήρε ο υπνος σε καποια φαση χωρις να το καταλαβω... Οπως κοιμομουν η καλη σου, μεσα στον υπνο μου σκεφτηκα (σκεφτομαι και στον υπνο μου!!!!) οτι το πουλι ειναι εξω χωρις επιβλεψη και ανοιγω τα ματια τρομαγμενη και....

Ο Μουτράκος μου είχε έρθει ακριβώς δίπλα απο το μαξιλάρι μου, είχε κουρνιάσει και κοιμόταν... Περιττό να σας πω ποσο ομορφα ένιωσα που ενιωθε τοση ασφαλεια και κοιμήθηκε... που είχα μια κουτσουλίτσα πανω στη κοιλια μου που σημαινει οτι οσο κοιμομουν ανεβηκε και πανω μου,ασχοληθηκε μαζι μου χωρις να με ταραξει καθολου....που απο ολο το δωματιο διαλεξε να κοιμηθεί διπλα μου ακριβως... 

Το συμπερασμα ειναι ενα : Εχω το καλύτερο πουλάκι του κοσμου ολου που μου δινει χαρες συνέχεια!!!! Ας μην λέγεται ήμερο αφου δεν καθεται για χαδια, μου δειχνει ομως οτι μπορει να λέγεται _ηρεμο_ και αυτο ειναι πιο σημαντικο!!!!

----------


## Τουλα

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Είναι ότι πιο γλυκό μπορεί να νιώσει ένας άνθρωπος. Είναι συγκινητικό αυτό το συναίσθημα να κοιμάται μαζί σου. Μια φορά κοιμήθηκα μαζί με τον Παντελάκο και όταν ξύπνησα κατατρομαγμένη όπως εσύ είδα να εξέχει μόνο η ουρά του από την παπλωματοθήκη. Ολο το κεφάλι μέσα. Να τον χαιρεσαι και να τον προσέχεις. Είναι πολύτιμος και μοναδικός. Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που τον έχεις.

----------


## moutro

Το Μουτράκι μου ξεθάρρεψε και πήρε καινούριο σπίτι!!!!! Νιώθει λίγο άβολα ακομα μέσα νομίζω, γι'αυτο του έβαλα ολα τα αγαπημενα του παιχνίδια, να νιοωσει οικεία... Φανηκε ομως να του αρεσει πολύ η οροφή που ανοιγει, δεν έφευγε απο κει με τίποτα...
Περιμενουμε προτάσεις, διορθώσεις και γνώμες παντος είδους!!!!

----------


## Jonny

Κούκλος και βασιλιάς!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Οντως βασιλιας!!! το μουτρακι σου!! ολα φαινονται υπεροχα!!!! μπραβο Μαρθα!!

----------


## Panosfx

Πολυ ωραιο κλουβι κι ωραια στολισμενο!Πασας ο μικρος!

----------


## moutro

Βρισκόμαστε στο εργοστάσιο παραγωγής παιχνιδιών του Μουτράκου, όπου κανει τεστ υλικών, κυριώς στους τομείς αντοχής και προτίμησης. Εδώ τον πετυχαινουμε κατά την επιστημονική εξερευνηση μιας ξύλινης μπαλίτσας...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUJ5S...ature=youtu.be

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφος ειναι!! Μαρθα, φτου φτου!!!! σκορδα. τρομερος τυπακος το μουτρο σου!!  ::

----------


## moutro

Σήμερα ο Μουτράκος μου συνάντησε τη γυναίκα της ζωής του και της έκανε πολύ στενό μαρκάρισμα, στόχος να τη μαγέψει με τη φωνή του!!!!

Νομίζω ότι για πρώτη φορά τα πήγαν μια χαρά τι λέτε????

----------


## mitsman

Πεφτουλας το μουτρο....!!! Μια χαρα!!! Καλη αρχη!!!!!

----------


## kirkal

δεν θα μπορέσει να του αντισταθεί...τέτοια γοητεία...πολύ σύντομα βλέπω να πέφτει στην αγκαλιά του....εεε στις φτερούγες του τελοσπάντων...χαχα

----------


## moutro

Σας έλειψα???? Απο ότι μάθατε απέμεινα και πάλι μόνος... Μου έφεραν ένα μικρό για παρέα, αλλά δεν ήξεραν οτι εγώ είμαι ο βασιλιάς του κλουβιού μου και 2 άντρες δεν χωράμε!!! Ως παλαιότερος λοιπόν νίκησα!!!! Η μαμα μου στεναχωρήθηκε, της χορευω ομως εγώ συνέχεια, γελάει εκείνη και ξεχνιέται!!!! Και επιτελους ξαναέγινα το μοντέλο της!!! Κοιτάξτε πόζες!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφος!!!!!!! πολυ μουτρο, το Μουτρο!! χα χα χα!! να τον χαιρεσαι!!! Μαρθα.

----------


## Gardelius

Πανεμορφος!!!! Να τον χαιρεσαι με υγεια πανω απ ολα!!!! :Happy:

----------


## Athina

Μουτράκι μου όμορφο.Πολύ φάτσα ο μικρός σου Μάρθα!
Φτου φτου!

----------


## moutro

παδια χρειάζομαι τη βοηθεια σας.. Ο μουτράκος εχει αγριέψει αρκετά... 
τις τελευταιες φορές που βγήκε τη βολτα του, πήγαινε πανω στο δεντρο και τον αποτρέπαμε για να μην φαει τα φωτακια... Πήγαινα κοντα λοιπον εβαζα το χερι μου και του ελεγα "ελα" μια εντολή που την ήξερε... Ερχεται στο χέρι μου, με δαγκώνει ομως και μετά πετάει να μου κάνει επιθεση στο προσωπο. Αυτο εχει γινει 3 φορες... Το δαγκωμα δεν με πειραζει αλλα η επιθεση στο προσωπο με ανησυχησε πολύ...Δεν το εχει ξανακανει στο παρελθον και δεν ξερω πως να αποτρεψω κατι τετοιο.... Καμια συμβουλη???

----------


## vicky_ath

Ο Μουτράκος σου Μάρθα μου θέλει πάρα πολύ να ζευγαρώσει... γι'αυτό και είναι τόσο επιθετικός...

Ο Φάμπιο μου, έγινε πολύ επιθετικός την περίοδο πριν, κατά τη διάρκεια και για αρκετούς μήνες μετά την περσινή τους γέννα... 'ηταν ενα πουλάκι που δε δάγκωνε ποτε και είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να τον φοβάμαι... τώρα πλέον έχει ηρεμήσει...

----------


## moutro

Μα να πετάει και να έρχεται κατα πάνω μου έτσι? Και γω τρόμαξα.... Μου εκανε πολύ εντύπωση η επίθεση στο πρόσωπο...

Το ξέρω οτι θελει πο 6 μηνων εχει βγάλει ορμές και τρίβεται συνεχώς στα παιχνίδια του... Απο τον Ιούλιο περιμένω θηλυκό απο μια εκτροφέα... που βγάζει μονο αντρες τώρα τελευταία και είμαστε ακομα στο περίμενε.... Θα βγει κ μια γυναικα που θα πάει....

Τι μπορώ να κανω εγώ απο πλευρά εκπαίδευσης για να τον αποτρέπω, να μην το κανει, τουλάχιστον οχι για προσωπο...

----------


## Athina

Μάρθα τα ίδια περνάω με τον Σνούφελ μου.Όταν ασχολούμαι πολύ ώρα μαζί του ρίχνει που και που καμιά δαγκωνιά σαν να λέει "ολόκληρος άντρας έγινα,δεν είμαι μωρό πια"
Από τσιρίδες δε...δεν το συζητάω.Ουυυυ έχουμε μπόλικες από αυτές!Υπομονή κάνω  :Happy:

----------


## moutro

Με τις τσιριδες τη παλευω μια χαρα, αν πάει να μας βγάλει κανενα ματι θα ειναι λιγο προβλημα.... Ουφ τι να κανουμε??? Υπομονη.....

----------


## moutro

Αυτό το χορευτικό κάνει ο Μουτράκος κάθε φορά που ανοίγω το λαπτοπ και βάζω μουσική για να του βάλω βιντεάκια με κοκατιλάκια και να χορέψει!!! Παρακάλια με φιγούρες!!!! 
Σήμερα κατάφερα να τον τραβήξω βίντεο. Σας παρουσιάζω λοιπόν τον φτερωτό Τραβόλτα...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Από τα 8 κοκατιλ μου τα 5 είναι αρσενικά....τραβάω τα ίδια και χειρότερα ειδικά με τα 2...το normal grey και το cinnamon.

----------


## lagreco69

Κουκλος ειναι!!! εχει ερθει η ωρα του για γυναικακι.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στη θεση σου θα εψαχνα ΑΜΕΣΑ για θηλυκο κοκατιλ απο 18 μηνων και πανω... 40 μερες καραντινα, μια υποτυπώδη γνωριμια και ταυτοχρονα διατροφικη προετοιμασια.... αρχες ανοιξης φωλια και μετα παπαγαλοοικογενεια....

----------


## mai_tai

κορυφαιος ο τυπος λεμε.....!!τι παιχνιδιαρης τυπος χεχεχεχχεχεχε-να τον χαιρεσαι μαρθα :Jumping0011:

----------


## saxo_29

Μπραβο, σε λιγο θα θελει και λογαριασμο facebook δικο του βλεπω ::

----------


## moutro

ΣΑς ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!! Και γω τον καμαρώνω πολύ!!!! Εκανε και σήμερα 1-2 επιθεσούλες, και το κάνει οταν δεν τον αφήνω να παίξει με κάτι που δεν πρέπει (καλωδια πχ)...

Δημήτρη δεν ξερω εαν θα μπορεσω να βρω γυναικα σε αυτη την ηλικια, ξερω οτι ειναι το ιδανικοτερο, αλλα δεν νομιζω η εκτροφέας να εχει... οποτε ειμαστε ακομα στο περιμενε...

----------


## kaveiros

Μάρθα επειδή είδα κι έπαθα με τα δικά μου...το συμπέρασμα που έχω καταλήξει είναι ότι εξαιρετικά κοινωνικοποιημένα κοκατίλ που ζουν πολλές ώρες ελεύθερα στο σπίτι και παιρνούν πολλές ώρες με τον κηδεμόνα τους... είναι δύσκολο να ζευγαρώσουν. Έχω χάσει τον λογαριασμό από το πόσες θηλυκές γνώρισα στα δικά μου. Ο Μάριος πέρασε ένα τρίμηνο όχι απλά επιθέσεων αλλά έγινε ο φόβος και ο τρόμος όλων των άλλων ζωντανών στο σπίτι. Με λίγες βόλτες, αλλαγές σε παιχνίδια, περισσότερη σημασία και υπομονή...είναι πλέον πιο ήρεμος. Δεν αποκλειω αν βρεθεί η κατάλληλη θηλυκιά που θα την συμπαθήσει (γιατί το οτι θέλει να ζευγαρώσει δε σημαίνει οτι θα δεχτει οποιο θηλυκό δει) όμως αποφάσισα να μην αφήσω να αναπαραχθεί. Έχει γεμίσει ο κόσμος κοκατίλ και δε θα ήθελα να ψάχνω και για δικά μου σπίτι και να ανησυχω σε τι χέρια θα πάνε κτλ. Αν τελικά του βρεις ταιρι και αν ξέρεις εξ αρχης οτι δε θα μπορεις να κρατησεις τους απογόνους η δική μου γνώμη είναι να μη βάλεις φωλιά. Υπάρχουν στο youtube βίντεο αρσενικών κοκατίλ που πέθαναν σε ηλικία 28, 30 ακόμη και 32 ετών και δεν ζευγάρωσαν ποτέ. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν ήταν ευτυχισμένα. Σου τα γράφω όλα αυτά γιατι πέρασα μια περιοδο που ειχα σκάσει να βρω κορίτσια για τα τσουλούφια μου...και τις απέρριπταν όλες :Happy:

----------


## CyberPanos

Γενικα ισχυει οτι ενα κοκατιλ που ειναι ταϊσμένο στο χερι και εχει δεθεί παρα πολύ με το αφεντικό του,ειναι αρκετά δύσκολο να ζευγαρώσει.....αλλα οχι απιθανο.
Ειχα βρεθεί και εγω σε παρόμοια κατάσταση με θηλυκό το οποιο ειχε γνωρίζει αμέτρητους κοκατιλους αλλα τελικα δεν ηθελε και δεν ζευγάρωσε με κανενα!

----------


## mai_tai

> Γενικα ισχυει οτι ενα κοκατιλ που ειναι ταϊσμένο στο χερι και εχει δεθεί παρα πολύ με το αφεντικό του,ειναι αρκετά δύσκολο να ζευγαρώσει.....αλλα οχι απιθανο.
> Ειχα βρεθεί και εγω σε παρόμοια κατάσταση με θηλυκό το οποιο ειχε γνωρίζει αμέτρητους κοκατιλους αλλα τελικα δεν ηθελε και δεν ζευγάρωσε με κανενα!


 κ εγω της ετοιμαζω κλουβα μεγαλυτερη της ΑΦΑΝΟΥ ....να τις παρω  εναν τυπα white face...-αλλα αυτη ειναι μονιμος κολλημενη πανω μου!  φοβαμαι μην επιλεξει τελικα εμενα αντι του ομοιου της..χαχαχαχαχαχχχαχα!

----------


## moutro

ο δικος μου δεν ειναι ταισμενος στο χερι...είναι ημιαγριος, ερχεται πανω σου, δεχεται φιλακια στο κεφαλι, αλλα μονο με τις ώρες του, οταν θέλει εκεινος και χάδια καθόλου. Δεν με ενοχλει αυτο καθόλου, αλλα το να επιτίθεται στο πρόσωπο, μου είναι πρόβλημα...Προχθές τραυμάτισε κ το φίλο μου στο μέτωπο, όχι σοβαρά, αλλά δεν το έχει ξανακάνει... Νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται παρέα, το έχει δείξει απο πολύ νωρίς αυτό... Είναι και δεμένος μαζί μου αλλά και αρκετά ανεξάρτητος... Παιχνίδια μπορώ να του αλλάξω, βόλτες βγαίνει καθημερινά (με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις). Αυτό που κάνω προς το παρόν είναι ότι μόλις κάνει επίθεση σβήνω τα φώτα και τον βάζω κατευθείαν στο κλουβί του. Ξερω οτι δεν πρέπει να του ταιριάζω το σπίτι του με τιμωρία, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το αντιμετωπίσω...

Οσο για το θέμα της τεκνοποίησης, δεν το σκέφτομαι ακόμα... Το κοριτσάκι που θα έρθει θα είναι μικρό, ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς και το θέλω περισσότερο για παρέα του, γιατί με το αρσενικό τσακωνοταν αρκετά. Οποτε εχουμε αρκετό καιρό να βρούμε σπίτι για τα μικρά, αν έρθουν... Και αν βγάλουμε μικρά, όλα θα χαριστούν σε παιδιά απο εδώ για να μπορώ να βλέπω λίγο και το πως περνάνε και να είμαι πιο ήσυχη..

----------


## demis

Δεν ισχυει παντα αυτο που λενε οτι ενα ταισμενο στο χερι δεν ζευγαρωνει ευκολα παιδια! H βικυ εχει δυο κοκατιλακια τα οποια τα ειχε παρει και τα δυο ταισμενα στο χερι απο μικρα και ενω τσακωνωντουσαν συχνα μεσα σε εναμιση χρονο αν δεν κανω λαθος γεννησανε και μεγαλωσανε  8 μικρα χωρις κανενα προβλημα! Και το δικο μου  το αρσενικο το ειχα παρει 4 μηνων απο πετσοπ ομως και ειχε γινει απιστευτα ηρεμο με τη μια, Σε σημειο να ειναι ολη μερα μαζι μου και να τρωει μονο οταν ειμαι μπροστα του! και να ερχεται να κοιμαται διπλα στο μαξιλαρι μου τα μεσημερια η να το εχω  στο δωματιο μου και αμα ακουγε τη φωνη μου οταν ημουν στο σαλονι ανοιγε την πορτα του κλουβιου και ερχωταν! Μολις ηρθε η ανοιξη  επειδη με εβλεπε σαν συντροφο και ειχα προβλημα δε με αφηνε σε χλωρο κλαρι του πηρα μια θυλικια 2 χρονων ωριμη, μετα την καραντινα τα εβλα μαζι και την αλλη μερα ζευγαρωμα καθημερινως! Σε 4 μηνες μικρα τα οποια τα μεγαλωσανε μια χαρα  υποδειγμα πατερα! Αλλα απο επαφη μαζι του ανεβαινει πανω στο χερι μου μονο πια! Πιστευω πως υατη ειναι η διαφορα πως αν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι δεν γκρεμιζεται τοσο η σχεση του μαζι σου αν του παρεις ταιρι! Ενω αμα δεν ειναι ταισμενο και του παρεις ενταξει δεν θα γινει  και αγριμι του πετσοπ απλα δεν θα θελει και τοσο πολλα.

----------


## kaveiros

Το ταϊσμενο στο χερι δε σημαινει τιποτα. Υπαρχουν ταϊσμενα στο χερι που ειναι τελειως αγρια :Happy: . Εγω μιλησα για κοινωνικοποιημενα σε σημειο που θεωρουν πλεον οτι κοπαδι τους ειναι ο ανθρωπος και οχι αλλα πουλια... Της Μαρθας απ οτι καταλαβα ειναι σε ενδιαμεση κατασταση, ειναι πολυ πιθανο να δεχτει ευκολα την παρεα του και το ευχομαι κιολας :Happy:

----------


## demis

Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου!!  Ειναι αναλογα το πουλι πανταμερικες φορες ρε παιδι μου πως τυχαινει και καταληγει να ειναι μερικα πουλια φτιαγμενα το ενα για το αλλο απο την πρωτη στιγμη! Μερικα ενταξει εχουν καυγαδες αλλα κανουν οικογενεια, το καθε ζευγαρι ειναι διαφορετικο! Ειναι τελεια φαση!!!!!!!!!!!! Κι εγω συμφωνω πως μερικα πουλια ειναι  ελευθεροπουλια ευτυχισμενα με τον ιδιοκτητη τους  δεν βγηκε τυχαια το τραγουδι.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Το ταϊσμενο στο χερι δε σημαινει τιποτα. Υπαρχουν ταϊσμενα στο χερι που ειναι τελειως αγρια. Εγω μιλησα για κοινωνικοποιημενα σε σημειο που θεωρουν πλεον οτι κοπαδι τους ειναι ο ανθρωπος και οχι αλλα πουλια... Της Μαρθας απ οτι καταλαβα ειναι σε ενδιαμεση κατασταση, ειναι πολυ πιθανο να δεχτει ευκολα την παρεα του και το ευχομαι κιολας


Για μένα δεν ισχύει αυτό βρε παιδιά... είναι σαν να μου λέτε ότι ένας άνθρωπος θα ζούσε μόνο με μαιμούδες και θα ήταν απόλυτα ευτυχισμένος...

Η δική μου Φρόσω είναι ταισμένη στο χέρι και απόλυτα κοινωνικοποιημένη και δεμένη μαζί μου και όλη την οικογένεια... επί ένα χρόνο δεν ήθελε ούτε να τον βλέπει το Φάμπιο...
Και όμως όλα ήταν υπέροχα όταν ήρθε η ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΗ στιγμή... 
Για μένα το χόμπι της ενασχόλησης με τους παπαγάλους θέλει υπομονή απεριόριστη... δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι από τους 10 που θα γράψουν εδώ μέσα, οι 11 έχουν επιχειρήσει αναπαραγωγή πριν τα πουλιά τους γίνουν 18 μηνών και μετά απορούν γιατί όλο και κάτι πήγε στραβά....
Και το να δέσει ένα ζευγάρι θέλει αντίστοιχα πολύ υπομονή....

----------


## demis

το δικο μου παντως ζευγαρωνε απο 14 μηνων με τη θυλικια (η θυλικια ηταν ηδη 2 χρονων) και τη φωλια τους την εβαλα μολις εκλησε ο αρσενικος 18 μηνες  και σε ενα μηνα που εγινε 19 δηλαδη αρχισε να γενναει η θυλικια. Τα πηγανε μια χαρα ουτε πολλα αυγα ουτε να μη ταιζουν ολα μια χαρα! Αλλα και παλι για μενα νωρις τα ξεκινησα αλλα επι 5 μηνες ζευγαρωναν συνεχεια! Καλυτερα να επαιρνες μια ωριμη κυρια για τον μικρο σου οχι για ζευγαρωμα απλα  ισως αν το δευτερο ειναι μικρο ο αρσενικος και θα ζηλευει και υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες μεχρι να μεγαλωσει να εχετε καυγαδες. Την αποψη μου λεω.

----------


## moutro

Δεν εχω ομως αυτη την επιλογή...Μαγέλη θηλυκιά βρίσκω μόνο άγρια και δεν θέλω, γιατι τοτε  ο δικος μου θα γινει σωστό αγρίμι... Για να είναι ήμερο λοιπον πρέπει να είναι μικρο... Η Φαση της γνωριμίας τους θα τραβήξει πολύ οποτε θα συνηθίσουν ο ενας τον αλλον πριν μπουν στο ίδιο κλουβί και θα αποφύγουμε τους καυγάδες πιστεύω.... Ξανα λέω οτι δεν με αφορά το να περάσω σύντομα σε αναπαραγωγή, το ζήτημα μου είναι να έχει παρέα ο μικρός γιατί νιώθω οτι το εχει αναγκη... Ψαχνω θηλυκό εδώ και ενα χρόνο σχεδόν απλά καποια πράγματα πήγαν στραβά, γι'αυτό περιμένουμε ακομα.... Τι να κανουμε τα εχει αυτά η ζωή....

----------


## kaveiros

Bίκυ δεν είπα ότι δε γίνεται, αυτό που λέω είναι οτι στα πολύ κοινωνικοποιημένα είναι πιο δύσκολο, τουλάχιστον αυτό βλέπω. Οι θηλυκιές που γνώρισα  στα δικά μου τους ακολουθουσαν απο πίσω, αν τους εχαναν απ τα ματια τους φωναζαν, και η τελευταια απ τη δευτερη μερα που ηρθαν σε επαφη εσκυβε μπροστα τους και τους εκανε καλεσμα κανονικο... Αντι να ανταποκριθουν την δαγκωναν. Αυτο δε θα το εβαζα μεσα στον κανονα της υπομονης γιατι επι 1 χρονο η θηλυκια θα δυστυχουσε. Αν δε την δαγκωναν θα την αφηνα ως εχει. Της βρηκα αλλο γαμπρο σε σπιτι και μεσα σε 2 μερες απ τη στιγμη που μειναν στο ιδιο κλουβι, ζευγαρωσαν και λιγους μηνες μετα εχουν μωρακια. Ο άλλος αρσενικός όμως ήταν μη εξημερωμένος... την δέχτηκε αμέσως.

----------


## mitsman

Συμφωνω απολυτα και ακομη παραπανω με την Βικυ!!!!
Ο πληρως εξημερωμενος , ταισμενος στο χερι και απολυτα κοινωνικοποιημενος και δεμενος μαζι μου Κιρκος σε ηλικια πλεον 18 μηνων ζευγαρωσε με μια κοκατιλινα σχεδον 4 χρονων απιστευτο αγροιμι και εκαναν 4 αυγα και τα 4 βατεμενα και τα 4 βγηκαν μωρα.....
Οπως εχω δει να χωριζεται ζευγαρι που για 4 χρονια ηταν μαζι και να ζευγαρωνουν μια χαρα με τα καινουρια τους ταιρια!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Νομίζω Δημήτρη οτι η διαφορά είναι στο πως έχουν μεγαλώσει. Το ταϊσμενο στο χέρι το βρίσκω μη σχετικο, απ τους δικους μου τους μαντραχαλους κανένας δεν είναι ταϊσμενος στο χέρι, όλοι απο γέννα μέσα σε πετ είναι :Happy:  Και οι δυο όμως μεγάλωσαν μόνοι τους σε σπιτια με μονη παρεα τον άνθρωπο. Ο Ντίνος έχει 3-4 μήνες που καταδέχτηκε να μπει σε κλουβι και να κοιμαται μεσα...Ειχε μαθει να κοιμαται σε μαξιλαρι, να τρωει σε πιατο στο τραπεζι. Δε νομίζω τελικά ότι εχασε τα ένστικτα του, απλώς δεν τα ανέπτυξε. Αυτα τα πουλια εννοώ οτι ειναι πιο δυσκολα και βλεπω δεκάδες τέτοια και στο youtube και σε ξενες σελιδες...Ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι αν ειχαν μεγαλωσει με παρέα άλλα πουλια, όσο κοινωνικά κι αν ηταν θα είχαν δεχτεί ταίρι. Αυτό εννοώ οταν λεω πολυ κοινωνικοποιημένα...εννοώ να εχουν μεγαλώσει χωρις να εχουν καταλάβει οτι ειναι πουλιά. Ο Μόρτης που εχουμε με τον γειτονα μου ειναι μια χαρα κοινωνικός, τρωει απ το χερι, μιμειται κτλ... μεγαλωσε με πουλια και αν δει θηλυκο...δεν περιμενει ουτε το πρωτο ραντεβού...Αμέσως στο ψητό :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Εγω πιστευω απλα οτι ειμαστε απιστευτα υπερπροστατευτικοι κ υπερβολικοι..... εγω με την πολυ πολυ μικρη μου εμπειρια γυρω στα 8 ζευγαρια που εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου οτι χαρακτηρας και να ηταν και πιστεψε με εχουν περασει καθε καρυδιας καρυδι, τα πουλια ποτε δεν αντιμετωπισα προβληματα ουτε με τσακωμους ουτε με τιποτα!!!!

Στα λεω φιλικα και με ολη μου την εκτιμηση προς το προσωπο σου!!! Μην παρεξηγηθουμε κιολας!

----------


## moutro

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και πάλι. Εχω χαθεί το τελευταίο καιρό, δεν μπαινω πια συχνα λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου κ απανωτών κακών συμβάντων... Θέλω πάλι τη βοήθεια σας. Τα πουλάκια μου είναι μαζί πια, τσακώνονται ελάχιστα τα πανε πολύ καλύτερα και ελπίζω ότι θα δέσουν μια χαρά. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο μικρός μου άρχισε παλι τις επιθέσεις...κατά προσωπο και πάλι.

Εχει βρει σαν φωλιά υποθέτω τη γωνία το καναπέ και μόλις πλησιάσω στο σαλόνι πετάει προς το προσωπο μου απο τύχη τον αποφεύγω... Ο χώρος είναι ενιαίος οποτε δεν μπορώ να τον βγάζω σε άλλο δωμάτιο, αλλά ακομα κ ακίνητη στο καναπέ να καθήσω, πάλι επιτίθεται, έστω κ αν τον κοιτάξω... Όταν το κάνει τον βάζω κατευθείαν στο κλουβί του, ξέρω ότι δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιώ σαν τιμωρία αλλά όλο στη γωνία πηγαίνει και όλο επιτίθεται... Να σταματήσω να τον βγάζω για λίγο καιρό μήπως ηρεμήσει? Να τον έχω έξω και να σκύβω οποτε το κάνει νομίζω είναι χειροτερο για τη συμπεριφορά του, αλλά δεν γινεται αλλιώς, έρχεται κατευθείαν στο προσωπο... Τί δεν κάνω σωστά ή τι μπορώ να κάνω παραπάνω???

(Μέχρι κ το κόψιμο φτερών έχω σκεφτεί, και αρκετά παιδιά απο δω ξέρουν ποσο αντίθετη είμαι με κάτι τέτοιο, και ξέρω ότι θα στρεσσαριστεί πολυ γιατί είναι 1,5 έτους, αλλά το να μην μπορούμε να συνυπάρχουμε και να ζούμε ομορφα παρεά μου φαίνεται χειρότερο...)

----------

